

Show HN: Gist List – A Clear Organization of Your Gists - ksdev
https://gistlist.nfshost.com

======
ksdev
Gists are great, but GitHub interface for them is poor - it's nothing new. So
I've used GistBox, but still I think its interface is too busy and too much
space is wasted. I wish only to quickly figure out my gists organization and
find what I seek, not much more (except for backup). So I've created this
little tool for myself. I like it so, and I hope it will be also a help for a
few people.

